# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  dance song

## cookie1954

Hi I was watching  Holby City Season HD 16 Episode 38 30 June 2014 (PART 2) and there was a part where the Chemist and a relative were trying to cheer up a patient and they were dancing, does anyone know what the song was and who sung it as I can't get it out of my head. help

----------


## cookie1954

Hi I found out it was :- It was Rudimental Feat. Ella Eyre 'Waiting All Night'

----------

